# Where are you guys getting your Barber Electronics pedals?



## forum_crawler (Sep 25, 2008)

I want to get myself a Barber Tone Press, but I can't seem to find a Canadian retailer who carries them in stock on a regular basis. I keep checking back with boutiquetone.com every now and then and they are always "On Order." What gives?


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Have you tried:

http://www.lauzonmusic.com/

Terry's Guitars

#13, 2208 - 29th St. SW
Calgary, AB T3E 2K2
ph: 403-451-7586
[email protected] 

They pop up from time to time on TGP, but they usually sell within minutes.


----------



## ben_allison (Sep 16, 2008)

Classifieds!

http://www.thegearpage.net is a great place to start...


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Great pedal ..... I really like the Barber stuff. I got my first Barber: LTD a couple months ago and recently picked up a Tonepress which I really, really like.

In fact, the only complaint I could make is that I don't like where he positions the A/C jack. Small issue and worth overlooking cause the tones are sooooooo good :smile:


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> In fact, the only complaint I could make is that I don't like where he positions the A/C jack. Small issue and worth overlooking cause the tones are sooooooo good :smile:


+10000. I also hate the jack location. Why on earth is it over by the input? That said, all the Barber stuff I have owned is top notch (Barb EQ, Small Fry, Gainster, LTD SR).

TG


----------



## awdwon (Sep 28, 2008)

Maybe try axeandyoushallreceive.com

Not sure if they have Barber but he has tons of stuff and he's a great guy to deal with.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

awdwon said:


> Maybe try axeandyoushallreceive.com
> 
> Not sure if they have Barber but he has tons of stuff and he's a great guy to deal with.


thanks, man :food-smiley-004:

I have a used Launch pad in stock, but no tone presses. sorry


----------



## theroan (Oct 7, 2008)

The Gear Page fo SHO!!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

forum_crawler said:


> I want to get myself a Barber Tone Press, but I can't seem to find a Canadian retailer who carries them in stock on a regular basis. I keep checking back with boutiquetone.com every now and then and they are always "On Order." What gives?


I have an early production TP with handwritten enclosure, absolutely mint. $125 plus shipping.

:2guns:

Pete


----------

